# [gelöst] Farbschema KDE

## BlackEye

Moin Leute,

wie bekomme ich diese Farben so hin, dass man den Text auch lesen kann? (siehe [1] & [2])

Mit jedem Update gibt es neue (und andere) Probleme...

Viele Grüße,

Martin

[1] http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/nmsy.png/ (ToolTipText in LibreOffice)

[2] http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/nms2.png/Last edited by BlackEye on Mon Dec 05, 2011 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi BlackEye,

kein Wunder , dass du bei dem Nick Name alles schwarz siehst   :Laughing: 

Nee, jetzt aber mal ohne Quatsch, das hatte ich auch schon.

Problem zu Link 1 liegt an der Office version, nach einem downgrade zur vorigen Version ist das nach meiner Erfahrung wieder weg.

Zur Not auch mal fix die -bin Version nehmen, um zu sehen dass es funktioniert.

Zu Link 2 würde ich vermuten, dass ein umstellen deines Farbschemas abhilfe schaffen sollte, aber frag mich jetzt nicht genau nach dem Keyword dieses Schalters / Parameters.

Den findest du schon, nach wenigen Dekaden des Suchens, in den vielfältigen Einstellmöglichkeiten...

Viel Erfolg,

Andy.

----------

## BlackEye

Tatsächlich. Ich hab jetzt mal testweise openoffice-bin installiert (hatte ohnehin diverse Abstürze mit dem Libreoffice) und siehe da: ich kann wieder alles lesen. Toll!

Durch diverse "Versuchereien" habe ich es sogar geschafft, dass ich wieder etwas in meinem Ausführen-Dilaog lesen kann. Nochmal toll!  :Smile: 

Ist ja auch alles nicht mehr selbstverständlich  :Wink: 

Danke für die Tipps!

Beste Grüße,

Martin

----------

